
AI Startups in Montreal - myth_drannon
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/best-startups-montreal
======
myinnerbanjo
As someone going through the Canadian immigration process right now, it sure
seems easier and faster to immigrate to Quebec, either on a work visa or
investment. That no doubt will be a huge factor in any explosive growth, truly
being the fuel for the fire.

